# Missing my Princess like crazy



## ShineyMcShine (May 1, 2011)

Last summer my 10 year old Burmese-cross Missey, started suffering from diarrhoea and quickly lost a lot of weight. She was a tiny little thing anyway so there was a not of weight to lose. I took her to the vet who prescribed antibiotics. After much nursing and boiling of chicken pieces (not a fun task for a veggie!) to feed her instead of the usual Asda kitteh food she seemed to get better. She put weight back on and got back to her normal noisey, bossey self. 

But then over the Christmas hols she had a relapse. I took her to the vets again but the steroids they prescribed this time round seemed to just make her worse. It was the worse decision I have ever had to make but there was no alternative but to have her put to sleep.

Now my bedroom wall (and desk at work) is plastered with pictures of Missey and my other three kittehs that I still have, and last month I got my first tattoo, ie, the name Missey in large black letters on my left forearm. I think quite a lot of people think I have had some sort of mental breakdown, especially my supervisor at work who I cried at near- hysterically down the phone at when I called to tell her I couldn't come in that day. 

I cant believe that it has been 16 weeks since then. I miss her everyday and still feel guilty, I know rationally there wasn't anything more I could have done but I still beat up myself up on a weekly basis. It just hurts so bad.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss
Can relate to all you said as we lost our collie cross,Lulu,14,suddenly at the end of January and I still sometimes blame myself for not taking her to the vet-we were going to do that first thing the next day,but it was too late.
Ive cried so much since then-little things -a place they loved to be,a toy or a sound even can trigger a memory and you just break down!!!

The pain is not something everyone can understand-but I know everyone on here WILL and its good to have people who you can talk to without feeling like a "drama queen".
Thinking of you and I know you will have many more messages of support which hopefully will help

Maureen

Hope our 2 babies are happy and free from pain at Rainbow Bridge where they will have lots of friends


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

I know for a fact I would be in a terrible mental position should anything happen to my dog and I have his paw prints tattooed on my neck  I think yours is a lovely tribute.

16 weeks is not a long time to get over the loss of a loved one

Take care

Run free little puss xxxx

Em
xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Thinking of you *Hugs*


----------



## ShineyMcShine (May 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, your messages are all very much appreciated. 

I'm sorry to hear about your Lulu, Maureen. I know what you mean when you say that things trigger off memories. I have Missey's son Edmund who is the spit of his mum, I will see him out of the corner of my eye and for a second think it is her. It's tough but I've got my other kittehs to focus on at least. They keep me more than busy enough, bless them!


----------



## hayleyb24 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sending you lots of hugs and love x x


----------

